# Case 1830 Uniloader Parts



## Worthington (Oct 15, 2014)

I am looking for the following parts for my 1830 Uniloader with a Continental Renault engine: Water Pump,Water pump backing plate,Timing cover with governor,Throttle linkages.


----------

